# June Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 May 2005)

Yep, you guessed it... it's that time of the month again!   

For all those who have joined us recently (and those who simply can't remember), let's recap the rules of the competition:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.

The first placegetter will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on May 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock for any reason.

As always, best of luck to all!


----------



## son of baglimit (23 May 2005)

ahhh what the hell - gimme NMS again


----------



## Joe Blow (23 May 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> ahhh what the hell - gimme NMS again




baglimit... ooops, sorry - son of baglimit.   

You're currently at 0.28 posts per day. Better make a few more posts to get yourself over the required 0.30 posts per day.


----------



## son of baglimit (23 May 2005)

a few posts to get me over the line - lets see - hmm - can i argue the point regarding the 0.28 - can i use my rate from the baglimit days?


----------



## Joe Blow (23 May 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> a few posts to get me over the line - lets see - hmm - can i argue the point regarding the 0.28 - can i use my rate from the baglimit days?




Not likely!


----------



## ob1kenobi (24 May 2005)

Joe, I'll have a go at ANZ Bank Ltd.

Cheers!

 
_______________________
This is merely my opinion and does not constitute financial advice. When considering your financial objectives, please consult a suitably qualified and licenced professional.


----------



## Fleeta (24 May 2005)

PCG for me.


----------



## el_ninj0 (24 May 2005)

NEO for me thanks.


----------



## crocdee (24 May 2005)

MML for me
regards croc


----------



## Porper (24 May 2005)

Well, I thought I would get in early with my picks, either Neo or NMS as both have big news coming (good or bad),hopefully good..Anyway they are gone so will have to re-think.:headshake:


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 May 2005)

Well, I'm going for SLX. Silex go you good thing!


----------



## son of baglimit (25 May 2005)

i am sure porper that for a small fee i can give up my rights to NMS and hand it to you - cmon you start the bidding and i'll tell you when to stop


----------



## silverfox (26 May 2005)

Id like to stick with NEO but if not possible can I have PRE?


----------



## Porper (26 May 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> i am sure porper that for a small fee i can give up my rights to NMS and hand it to you - cmon you start the bidding and i'll tell you when to stop




I tell you what baglimit, sorry son of baglimit, I'll let you have 10 % of my profits this year so far, lets see, $5000 loss up to this point, you owe me $500 then, fair enough :screwy:

I need some devine intervention so my hot new software has come up with Mal, which I hold as of 2 days ago.

So MAL for me please Joe.Hope Neo and NMS beat me though


----------



## Mofra (26 May 2005)

I'll take PNA again thanks - surely thieir first pour wouldn't be delayed again


----------



## TjamesX (27 May 2005)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> PCG for me.




jeez fleeta.. now i have to come up with a different one!

Joe I'll go for KIM (kimberly diamonds), but my hard earned $ are on PCG

Cheers
TJ


----------



## bvbfan (27 May 2005)

I'll take KGL - Kentor Gold as my tip for June
no real reason why I'm taking them, just think they are due for a bounce


----------



## JetDollars (29 May 2005)

MXL for me thank you.


----------



## markrmau (30 May 2005)

Could I have multiplex please. MXG


----------



## skin (30 May 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Could I have multiplex please. MXG



This seems a brave call - big sell off and perhaps the gain to follow - I suppose its only a game.


----------



## markrmau (30 May 2005)

I am having a punt that the SP will drop significantly when they release the news and start trading (tomorrow morning? - just in time for this comp's entry price). However, I think the bad news is already factored in to the SP, and it will recover to where it is now or higher in 1 months time.

Not using real money though


----------



## tech/a (30 May 2005)

MRL


----------



## canny (30 May 2005)

I'll take VTI again please.
Everything's slower than we expected.
(But go NEO and OPL!)


----------



## dutchie (31 May 2005)

I'll go for TNG thanks Joe.


----------



## doctorj (31 May 2005)

FAR out, its that time of the month again.

It's FAR too late for a comeback this month, so I'll take it again please. 

I promise to put more thought into it for next month


----------



## RichKid (31 May 2005)

I'll take AZR Aztec Resources please. 

I think it closed at 20.5c today. It's settling near short term support, might go lower but I expect by months end that all the hot money will come back in time for the bfs release and take it up to the mid 20's or higher. Or maybe it wont! Eitherway low enough for me at this price to take a punt for the comp. See the AZR thread if anyone wants further info. Thanks agian Joe for running the comp- good luck to all!


----------



## malh786 (31 May 2005)

This is my 10th post, I think, so hopefully that gets me over the qualification line....   
I'll take a punt on VSL


----------



## kpgduras (31 May 2005)

Unless I can become more active  , this will be my last tip - DFT.

Thanks

kpgduras


----------



## emily (31 May 2005)

hey, il have GGY thnx joe   

GL to everyone


----------



## ghotib (31 May 2005)

OK, I'll go for SNF, which has sat around doing nothing much for a couople of years until a recent gappy little flurry. I have NO expectations. Just haven't been in the comp for a while.

Ghoti


----------



## brerwallabi (31 May 2005)

AOE for me please, dont think i'll win but if goes to 40+ i'll buy myself a prize
Thx Joe
Brer


----------

